# Aus für kleine Wasserkraftanlagen



## Blueser (12. April 2022)

Warum fällt mir da der Begriff "blinder Aktionismus " ein?


----------



## Floma (12. April 2022)

Habeck hat unterdessen die parteiinterne Machtfülle um so etwas durchsetzen zu können. In dieser Sache und in dieser Partei haben sich so viele Mandats- und Funktionsträger in den letzten 30 Jahren  vergaloppiert, dass damit diverse politische Erben eingerissen werden. Das macht man, unabhängig davon ob in der Sache richtig oder nicht, normalerweise nicht gegen die eigenen Leute.
Ich finde es gut und mir fällt auch schon ein kleines Kraftwerk ein, bei dessen Abbau ich unentgeltlich helfen würde.


----------



## angler1996 (12. April 2022)

Sehr gut


----------



## niliundsams (12. April 2022)

Zuerst als Vorwort: Ich bin Betreiber einer kleinen Wasserkraftanlage und Fischer zugleich.
Eine so einseitige Berichterstattung wie der Alpenprawda (Süddeutsche) ist heutzutage typisch in allen Themenbereichen die einen Weg in die Presse finden, hier zählt schon lange nicht mehr eine Nachricht neutral zu befördern sondern die persönliche Weltanschauung mit möglichst wenig Hintergrundwissen zu verbreiten., so wie in diesem Artikel.
Die meisten kleinen Wasserkraftanlagen in Bayern sind ehemalige Dorfmühlen und Energieerzeugungsmöglichkeiten für Handwerksbetriebe die schon seit mehreren Jahrhunderten bestehen. In den Bächen, die dafür gestaut werden, wäre ein Fischbestand ohne diese Eingriffe überhaupt nicht möglich, da der Wasserstand ansonsten zu niedrig wäre. Wer von euch fischt nicht gerne im Stausee oder hinter einer Wehranlage? Ich kann nur beobachten, daß die meisten Fischer sich in der Nähe meiner  Kraftanlage niederlassen und dort ihr Handwerk ausüben. 
Außerdem bin ich an der Donau Miteigentümer von einem Fischrecht, dort wurde Anfang der achtziger Jahre ein großes Wasserkraftwerk errichtet und genau hier haben wir die Probleme, die der Artikel beschreibt: Extreme Erwärmung, Verschlammung des Stausee mit Faulgasentwicklung, kein Geschiebetransport, Flußeintiefung im Unterwasser mit starker Grundwasserabsenkung.
Gerade die beiden letzten Punkte haben extreme Auswirkungen auf den Fischbestand, im Unterwasser zulaufende Bäche und Flüsse laufen leer, kein vernünfitiger Wasserstand mehr, Altwasser fallen trocken, kurz gesagt das Ende für den Fischbestand über kurz oder lang.
Also bitte erst überlegen, dann vielleicht doch nicht mithelfen beim Abbruch von kleinen Wasserkraftanlagen und nicht auf die idiotischen Parolen der grünen Abrißbirne für Deutschland hereinfallen.

.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (13. April 2022)

niliundsams schrieb:


> Ich kann nur beobachten, daß die meisten Fischer sich in der Nähe meiner Kraftanlage niederlassen und dort ihr Handwerk ausüben.


So eine Verallgemeinerung durch die Wasserkraftanlagenlobby. Das durch das Aufstauen die Foachbiomasse u.U. größer wird, bestreitet niemand. Aber dadurch verschwinden sensible Arten wie Bachforellen/Huchen, Lachse, die ihre Laichplätze und Jungfischhabitate verlieren.
Des weiteren werden, sofern oberhalb doch noch Laichplätze existieren, Fische bei der Abwanderung geschreddert.

Auch wenn es Ausnahmen wie von dir beschrieben gibt, ist die große Menge der Wasserkraftanlagen für fast nichts an der Gesamteenergieerzeugung verantwortlich und ökologisch eine Vollkatastrophe.


----------



## Hafenkante (13. April 2022)

Moin,ich habe beides vor der Haustür - das Stauwehr Geesthacht ,bei dem die Lockströmung der Fischtreppe bzw.die Fischtreppe selbst ca. 2 Jahre nicht funktioniert hat ,das wurde teilweise ausgesessen bis die Proteste doch zuviel wurden. Was mit den Wanderfischen passiert ist und auf dem Rückweg weiterhin noch passiert dürfte jedem klar sein. In meinem Vereinsgewässer ( ein Bach der Salmonidenregion mit Meerforellen und Lachs Aufstieg ) haben wir eine alte Mühle die den Bach staut ( idyllisch und wunderschön fürs Auge),die Fischtreppe wurde vor 20 Jahren erneut und ist nun wieder baufällig - die Wiederherstellungskosten belaufen sich lt. Betreiber auf mind.20tsd. Euro ( die er nicht hat) was sagt die Politik: es ist kein Geld da oder kein Interesse.Die Meerforellen und Lachse überspringen das Hindernis- der Rest hat Pech gehabt. Kleine Wasserkraftwerke mit funktionierenden Querungshilfen halte ich für unproblematisch große Stauwehre bzw. Wasserkraftwerke sind für mich Fischmörder und für den Fluß und das Umland eine Katastrophe.
Gruß Bernd


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (13. April 2022)

Kleinkraftwerke haben früher ausschließlich Strom für die dort ansässigen Handwerklichen Betriebe produziert, weil sich das gerechnet hat und der Wartungsaufwand gering war. 
Doch seit Jahren schon ist der Betrieb nachweislich unrentabel geworden und neue Investitionen in Technik und einem Bypass für Wanderfische sind für die Betreiber kaum mehr möglich und erscheinen als nicht mehr lohnenswert. 
Also kommt da nur ein Rückbau infrage, da der Wasserstand über ein halbes Jahr entweder nur sehr gering ist oder ein fieses Hochwasser über das Stauwehr läuft! 

Derselbe Strom, den Kleinkraftwerke bisher unter den günstigsten Umständen produziert haben, wird locker von Photovoltaik-Anlagen und Windkraft-Rotoren übertroffen! 

Rückbau ja, aber dann nur Umwelt- also Fluß- und Fischerträglich!


----------



## Gast654321 (13. April 2022)

Hallo, leider schadet das Osterpacket nicht nur der Wasserkraft sondern genauso auch den Flüssen und Fischen und damit auch uns Anglern. Es ist nämlich unter anderem vorgesehen, dass die Betreiber von Wasserkraftanlagen nicht mehr wie bisher mehr Geld bekommen wenn sie Rechen mit geringen Stababständen oder Fischauf- und Abstiege einbauen. Daher ist leider zu befürchten, dass sich an den Flüssen jetzt erst recht nichts zum Vorteil der Fische verändert. Die Durchgänigkeit der Flüsse wäre, wenn die Wasserkraftanlagenbetrieber wegfallen, wohl Aufgabe des Staates und wie gut der Bau und die Unterhaltung von Fischaufstiegen an öfentlichen Wehern momentan funktioniert wissen wir ja alle. Und leider kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das besser wird wenn plötzlich ein paar tausen Wehre mehr dazu kommen, die von staatlichen Behödrden gepflegt und durchgänig gemacht werden müssen.
Viele Grüße


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. April 2022)

niliundsams schrieb:


> Die meisten kleinen Wasserkraftanlagen in Bayern sind ehemalige Dorfmühlen und Energieerzeugungsmöglichkeiten für Handwerksbetriebe die schon seit mehreren Jahrhunderten bestehen. In den Bächen, die dafür gestaut werden, wäre ein Fischbestand ohne diese Eingriffe überhaupt nicht möglich, da der Wasserstand ansonsten zu niedrig wäre. Wer von euch fischt nicht gerne im Stausee oder hinter einer Wehranlage? Ich kann nur beobachten, daß die meisten Fischer sich in der Nähe meiner  Kraftanlage niederlassen und dort ihr Handwerk ausüben.


Einer der wesentlichen Unterschiede ist ja die Häckselwirkung der Neo-Turbinen ggü. den alten Wasserrädern.
Da wurde lange ein blindes Auge zugedrückt und der Entwurf der ökonomischen Kleinkraftwerke hat das vollkommen ausgeblendet.
Wenn nun mehr ökologisch gedacht werden sollte (traue niemals einem braun-grünen) und da wirklich etwas umgesetzt und bereinigt wird, ist das ja super für den schützenswerten Laichfisch!


----------



## angler1996 (19. April 2022)

Hafenkante schrieb:


> Moin,ich habe beides vor der Haustür - das Stauwehr Geesthacht ,bei dem die Lockströmung der Fischtreppe bzw.die Fischtreppe selbst ca. 2 Jahre nicht funktioniert hat ,das wurde teilweise ausgesessen bis die Proteste doch zuviel wurden. Was mit den Wanderfischen passiert ist und auf dem Rückweg weiterhin noch passiert dürfte jedem klar sein. In meinem Vereinsgewässer ( ein Bach der Salmonidenregion mit Meerforellen und Lachs Aufstieg ) haben wir eine alte Mühle die den Bach staut ( idyllisch und wunderschön fürs Auge),die Fischtreppe wurde vor 20 Jahren erneut und ist nun wieder baufällig - die Wiederherstellungskosten belaufen sich lt. Betreiber auf mind.20tsd. Euro ( die er nicht hat) was sagt die Politik: es ist kein Geld da oder kein Interesse.Die Meerforellen und Lachse überspringen das Hindernis- der Rest hat Pech gehabt. Kleine Wasserkraftwerke mit funktionierenden Querungshilfen halte ich für unproblematisch große Stauwehre bzw. Wasserkraftwerke sind für mich Fischmörder und für den Fluß und das Umland eine Katastrophe.
> Gruß Bernd


das mag zwar hart klingen, aber wo steht geschrieben, das Eigentum nur Gewinne erwirtschaftet? Die Verluste/ Ausgaben trägt dann die Allgemeinheit?


----------



## buttweisser (21. April 2022)

niliundsams schrieb:


> Die meisten kleinen Wasserkraftanlagen in Bayern sind ehemalige Dorfmühlen und Energieerzeugungsmöglichkeiten für Handwerksbetriebe die schon seit mehreren Jahrhunderten bestehen. In den Bächen, die dafür gestaut werden, wäre ein Fischbestand ohne diese Eingriffe überhaupt nicht möglich, da der Wasserstand ansonsten zu niedrig wäre.



Völlig falsche und "wasserkraftpopulistische" Darstellung.

Richtig wäre: Der Wasserstand in den Bächen ist so niedrig, weil ihnen das Wasser durch die Mühlgräben entzogen wird. Dadurch kann sich keine natürliche Flora und Fauna in den geschundenen Bächen entwickeln. Das Häckseln der Fische durch die Turbinen, wurde ja von Nordlichtangler schon erwähnt. Und alles nur für eine unwirtschaftliche Menge an Strom, die kaum den Jahresbedarf für ein Einfamilienhaus deckt.

Wasserkraft ist umweltfreundlicher Strom = Populismus erster Klasse. Das ist einfach nur pervers.


----------



## Laichzeit (21. April 2022)

"Kleine" Wasserkraft ist relativ. Die Förderung fällt für Kraftwerke bis 500 kW Leistung weg. Je nach Gefälle und Abfluss betrifft das die Wasserkraft bis weit herunter in die Barbenregion. Den größten Einfluss dürfte diese Regelung wahrscheinlich auf den Neubau haben, da sich das nicht mehr so gut rentieren wird.


----------



## buttweisser (21. April 2022)

Und  dieser Habeck will die Förderung nicht streichen, weil er zur Vernunft gekommen ist oder er eine göttliche Eingebung erhalten hat. Nein - es ist allein das Geld was ihm ausgeht.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (29. April 2022)

Weiß eigentlich jemand, wie die anderen Parteien zur Streichung der Förderung stehen?


----------



## fishhawk (29. April 2022)

Hallo,


rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> wie die anderen Parteien zur Streichung der Förderung stehen?


Ich weiß nur, dass die CSU eigentlich das Gegenteil vor hatte, deren geplante Subventionserhöhung aber von der EU gestoppt wurde.
Wer selber solche Kleinanlagen betreibt, sieht die Subventionspolitik sicher mit anderen Augen als Umwelt- und Artenschützer.



Laichzeit schrieb:


> . Die Förderung fällt für Kraftwerke bis 500 kW Leistung weg. Je nach Gefälle und Abfluss betrifft das die Wasserkraft bis weit herunter in die Barbenregion


Von den 4200 Wasserkraftwerken in Bayern haben gut 3500 nur bis 100 kW und liefern zusammen nur ca. 3% des Wasserstroms.

Die Schäden bei Umwelt- und Artenschutz pro erzeugtem kW dürften dort im Vergleich zu PV-Anlagen oder Windrädern exorbitant sein.



buttweisser schrieb:


> Und dieser Habeck will die Förderung nicht streichen, weil er zur Vernunft gekommen ist oder er eine göttliche Eingebung erhalten hat. Nein - es ist allein das Geld was ihm ausgeht.


Wichtig ist, dass er was macht, egal ob er es nun tatsächlich aus Geldmangel tut oder er  Studien wie diese hier gelsen hat:









						Energiewende: Wissenschaftler empfehlen Förderstopp für ineffiziente kleine Wasserkraftanlagen | IGB
					






					www.igb-berlin.de
				








> _Das Häckseln der Fische durch die Turbinen, wurde ja von Nordlichtangler schon erwähnt._



Meines Wissens konnte nicht mal das als besonders fischfreundlich angepriesene Schachtkraftwerk an der Loisach  die Erwartungen an deutlich niedrigere Fischschäden  in der Praxis erfüllen.


----------



## tibulski (2. Mai 2022)

Hallo nilliundsams,



niliundsams schrieb:


> Zuerst als Vorwort: Ich bin Betreiber einer kleinen Wasserkraftanlage und Fischer zugleich.
> Eine so einseitige Berichterstattung wie der Alpenprawda (Süddeutsche) ist heutzutage typisch in allen Themenbereichen die einen Weg in die Presse finden, hier zählt schon lange nicht mehr eine Nachricht neutral zu befördern sondern die persönliche Weltanschauung mit möglichst wenig Hintergrundwissen zu verbreiten., so wie in diesem Artikel.
> Die meisten kleinen Wasserkraftanlagen in Bayern sind ehemalige Dorfmühlen und Energieerzeugungsmöglichkeiten für Handwerksbetriebe die schon seit mehreren Jahrhunderten bestehen. In den Bächen, die dafür gestaut werden, wäre ein Fischbestand ohne diese Eingriffe überhaupt nicht möglich, da der Wasserstand ansonsten zu niedrig wäre. Wer von euch fischt nicht gerne im Stausee oder hinter einer Wehranlage? Ich kann nur beobachten, daß die meisten Fischer sich in der Nähe meiner  Kraftanlage niederlassen und dort ihr Handwerk ausüben.
> Außerdem bin ich an der Donau Miteigentümer von einem Fischrecht, dort wurde Anfang der achtziger Jahre ein großes Wasserkraftwerk errichtet und genau hier haben wir die Probleme, die der Artikel beschreibt: Extreme Erwärmung, Verschlammung des Stausee mit Faulgasentwicklung, kein Geschiebetransport, Flußeintiefung im Unterwasser mit starker Grundwasserabsenkung.
> ...



wenn ich das lese muss ich versuchen meine Emotionen im Griff zu halten. Ich höre diese Argumente immer wieder.

Eine Alte Mühle mit einem Mühlrad am Rand des Gewässers und einer moderaten Stauhaltung mit einem Überfall war sicher ein "kleineres Problem" für unsere Gewässer. Für schwimmschwache Fische war es immer noch ein Problem, aber insbesondere diese alten Wasserrechte wurden nach Fokushima und den Anreizen aus dem EEG meist zu hocheffizienten Vollsperrungen in unseren Flüssen umgewandelt.

Energieffizienz Fehlanzeige ... Für unsere Wanderfische ist es egal ob sie vor einer Anlage der "kleinen Wasserkraft" oder von einem hocheffizienten Kraftwerk wie z.B. Iffezheim am Rhein mit 145 MW stehen. Jetzt haben wir ca. 7400 von diesen kleinen Anlagen in unseren Flüssen, die gerade mal 0,3% der Bruttostromerzeugung in Deutschland erwirtschaften und die Wanderfische sterben langsam aus.

Wieviel MW oder sollte ich sagen Watt erbringt deine Anlage?

Grundlastfähig sind die Anlagen in Zeiten des Klimawandels und Wasserkanppheit im Sommer auch schon längst nicht mehr. Einzelne Windkraftanlagen haben die 10 MW Marke genackt (was in Bayern ja bisher nicht gewollt war) und wir verstromen hömoopathische Mengen Strom in unseren Flüssen mit extremen ökologischen Schäden für unsere Fischfauna.

Jeder kleine Betreiber denkt: "Meine Anlage ist doch kein Problem und das gab es ja schon immer" in Summe haben wir in Deutschland mittlerweile 50.000 Wanderhindernisse in unseren Flüssen und die Wanderfische (und fast alle Fische müssen wandern) rutschen auf der Roten Liste der bedrohten Fischarten immer weiter ab. In einem Mühlteich kann man auch Forellen fangen, aber die Forelle braucht sicher keinen Mühlteich ganz im Gegenteil!

Es sind insbesondere die kleinen Wasserkraftanlagen die unseren Fischbeständen das Genick brechen. Und ich meine da sollte die Abrissbrine kommen. Sonst können wir uns von vielen Arten in unseren Flüssen verabschieden. Um ein Zitat aus Herr der Ringe zu verwenden: "Die Zwerge haben zu tief und zu gierig geschürft". Vor 100 Jahren war die Nutzung der alten Wasserrechte durch Müller, Sägewerke und Handwerke vielleicht noch einigermaßen verträglich, heute wo meist der ganze Lebensraum durch eine Mantelturbine gepresst wird ganz sicher nicht mehr. Für Fischschutz, Fischauf- und Fischabstieg sind vielleicht an einer Hand voll Anlagen in Deutschland Vorkehrungen nach dem neusten Stand der Technik getroffen worden, die nur die größten Schäden mindern, aber von "Fluss" kann man in Deutschland kaum noch sprechen. In Süddeutschland ist es wohl eher eine Kette von Staustufen.

Das da vielleicht auch Angler aus oppertunistischen Gründen in der Stauhaltung kleiner Anlagen fischen mag sein, aber das kann nach meiner Ansicht kein Grund sein dieses ökologische Desater aufrechtzuerhalten. Die Fische werden es ganz sicher nicht vermissen. Die gab es schon in unseren Flüssen, bevor Menschen Mühlen gebaut haben ...

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## fishhawk (2. Mai 2022)

Hallo,


tibulski schrieb:


> Einzelne Windkraftanlagen haben die 10 MW Marke genackt (was in Bayern ja bisher nicht gewollt war)


Die 10 MW sind Nennleistung, im laufenden Betrieb werden in Bayern an guten Standorten übers Jahr vielleicht 20% davon erbracht. In Norddeutschland ist die Ausbeute wesentlich höher.

In Bayern stehen bisher ca 1100 Windräder. Trotzdem hat die 10H-Regel natürlich den weiteren den Ausbau der erneuerbaren Energien  behindert.  Allerdings produziert nur Niedersachen mehr grünen Strom als Bayern und der prozentuale Versorgungsgrad mit Elektrizität aus erneuerbaren Quellen ist mit über 50% fast doppelt so hoch wie z.B. im grünen BW.

Liegt aber mit Sicherheit nicht an der kleinen Wasserkraft.
Die gut 3500 Kleinwasserkraftanlagen produzieren nur 3% des Wasserstroms, das entspricht  so  ca. 85 bayerischen Windrädern.
Die Umweltschäden pro KW dürften da um ein Vielfaches höher sein.

Die Windräder hätten zwar stärkere Schwankungen in der Produktion, aber systemrelevant sind diese Kleinwasseranlagen wohl nicht.

An der Mitternacher  Ohe hat z.B. der Landesfischereiverband solche Kleinkraftwerke sukzessive aufgekauft und rückgebaut.
Das hat zu 17 km durchgängiger Flusslandschaft geführt. Da sehe ich meine Beiträge schon vernünftig investiert.

Sonst sind in Bayern im Schnitt alle 2 km Querbauwerke  zu finden, wobei nicht alles Kleinwasserkraftanlagen sind.

In Nürnberg hat man z.B. ein Wehr mitten in die Pegnitz gebaut und oberhalb einen Kanal abgezweigt, damit ein paar Funsportler da auf einer stehenden Welle surfen können.   Die drehen also das Wehr hoch, legen den Flusslauf still und leiten das Wasser in den Surfkanal.
Wenn sie mit dem Surfen fertig sind, lassen sie das Wasser dann wieder übers Wehr laufen.

Da hab ich noch weniger Verständnis für,  als für ein Kraftwerk zur Energieerzeugung.
Wobei bei den Surfern vermutlich keine Fische gehäckselt werden.


----------



## Taxidermist (3. Mai 2022)

Hier ein Fernsehbeitrag aus Bayern.





Jürgen


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (3. Mai 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> In Nürnberg hat man z.B. ein Wehr mitten in die Pegnitz gebaut und oberhalb einen Kanal abgezweigt, damit ein paar Funsportler da auf einer stehenden Welle surfen können.   Die drehen also das Wehr hoch, legen den Flusslauf still und leiten das Wasser in den Surfkanal.
> Wenn sie mit dem Surfen fertig sind, lassen sie das Wasser dann wieder übers Wehr laufen.
> 
> Da hab ich noch weniger Verständnis für,  als für ein Kraftwerk zur Energieerzeugung.
> Wobei bei den Surfern vermutlich keine Fische gehäckselt werden.


Ein Unding finde ich 
Ein paar km unterhalb der von mir befischten Strecke gibt es eine Ölmühle, mW nach die letzte die 3 oder 4 Mal im Jahr im Nebenerwerb genutzt wurde. Der "Müller" hatte bis vor ein paar Jahren die Erlaubnis das Wehr selbst zu steuern wenn er denn mal mahlen möchte . Das gipfelte im Dürresommer 2018 in einem massiven Fischsterben auf mehreren km Bachlauf . Der Pächter ist noch heute mit dem Neuaufbau seines gewachsenen Bestandes beschäftigt, und hätte gerne auf die lächerlichen 5500 Euro Schadensersatz verzichtet. Der Nebenerwerbsmüller hat ausgemüllert.


----------



## fishhawk (3. Mai 2022)

Hallo,



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Ein Unding finde ich


Na ja die Surfer hatten ja unschlagbare Argumente:  "In München gibt es sowas auch."

Da machten die Politiker aus Franken natürlich gleich mal 2 Mio öffentliche Gelder locker.
Es wurde allerdings ein Fischpass mit eingebaut.  Wie gut der funktioniert, weiß ich nicht.

Dass man sowas auch "indoor" und kommerziell lösen kann, hat ja u.a. Osnabrück mit der Hasewelle  bewiesen.

Muss man nicht unbedingt Naturgewässer verbauen.

Gibt übrigens auch etwas kritischere Beiträge aus Bayern zu dem Thema kleine Wasserkraft :


----------



## tibulski (3. Mai 2022)

Hallo Fishhawk,


fishhawk schrieb:


> Na ja die Surfer hatten ja unschlagbare Argumente:  "In München gibt es sowas auch."
> 
> Da machten die Politiker aus Franken natürlich gleich mal 2 Mio öffentliche Gelder locker.
> Es wurde allerdings ein Fischpass mit eingebaut.  Wie gut der funktioniert, weiß ich nicht.
> ...



Tut mir leid, aber ich habe da leider keinerlei Verständniss für. Sind die Zeiten von "alles geht überall" nicht langsam vorbei, das ist doch totale Steinzeit. Müssen wir in deutschlands Flüssen surfen? Ich verstehe die Jungs und Mädels, die da sicher mega Spass haben sehr gut, aber das ist doch ökologisch und im Sinne der Nutzung unser Gewässer total krank. Will man das als junger Mensch mit ein wenig Weitblick im Leben? Ich bin kein Moralapostel, aber das skaliert nicht. Wenn alle das so egosistisch in der Welt machen würden, geht das mit Sicherheit schief. Ist auch eine Frage der Verantwortung. 

Ich bin gegen Verbote, ich würde nur gerne jeden Fragen wie sie, oder er dazu steht, wenn sie auch mal ein wenig ihr Hirn anstrengen. Wenn die Antwort dann ist: "Egal, hauptsache Party" na ja, dann ist das leider so ... Ich weiss nicht so recht, ob man Mitleid haben oder bevormunden sollte ... Letzendlich ist es ja die Zukunft der jungen Gesellschaft mit der sie später Leben müssen. Ich hab da, wie gesagt begrenztes Mitleid ... Kann ja auch alles gutgehen, die Surfstrecke in einem deutschen Fluss hat ja einen Fischpass eingebaut . Party go on ...

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## fishhawk (4. Mai 2022)

Hallo,


tibulski schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber ich habe da leider keinerlei Verständniss für.


Ich auch nicht.

Der Eisbach in München ist ein künstlich angelegtes Gewässer, da mag das ja noch eher angehen,  aber in einem Naturgewässer?

Und wie gesagt, mittlerweile gibt es ja Indooranlagen, wo die Jungs und Mädels ganzjährig ihren Spaß haben können ohne in Naturgewässer eingreifen zu müssen und unter jahreszeitlichen Einschränkungen leiden zu müssen.

Sah die Politik und Verwaltung aber vermutlich anders.


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Mai 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Sah die Politik und Verwaltung aber vermutlich anders.


Nürnberg ist sehr touristisch ausgerichtet.
Ich nehme an, man hatte die Hoffnung genügend Gaffer bei dem Surfer Spektakel anzulocken, so wie es ja auch in München der Fall ist.

Jürgen


----------



## fishhawk (4. Mai 2022)

Hallo,


Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, man hatte die Hoffnung genügend Gaffer bei dem Surfer Spektakel anzulocken


Das war natürlich die Hauptargumentation.

In Zukunft soll diese Dauerwelle ein Touristenmagnet werden, der die Leute in Scharen nach Nürnberg lockt um dort Unsummen an Geld auszugeben und die zwei Millionen in Null-Komma-Nix wieder reinzuholen.

Ob das jemals jemand überprüfen wird, weiß ich allerdings nicht.

Bei den Flusskreuzfahrern ist es m.W. nicht im Programm.   Die machen ihre Touren weiterhin durch Burg, Altstadt und Dokuzentrum.


----------



## yukonjack (4. Mai 2022)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Denkmalschutz für solche Anlagen aus? Wir haben hier so ein Kraftwerk(um 1900 gebaut), da *muss* der Betreiber(soviel ich gehört habe) das Ding am laufen halten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Mai 2022)

Wenn er wirklich zu etwas verpflichtet ist, hat er Schreiben dazu, Ansprechparter/Aufsichtsbehörden und Ansprüche und wahrscheinlich Rechte ganz anderer Art.
Dabei geht es nicht mehr um die Nutzung Regenerativer Wasserenergie aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (4. Mai 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Nürnberg ist sehr touristisch ausgerichtet.
> Ich nehme an, man hatte die Hoffnung genügend Gaffer bei dem Surfer Spektakel anzulocken, so wie es ja auch in München der Fall ist.
> 
> Jürgen


Jede Kommune steht auf schnelles, einfach verdientes Geld durch den Tourismus.
 Bei uns gibts den sog. "Gewässerlehrpfad", man hat am Bach entlang so Infotafeln aufgestellt die über Fauna, Flora usw. informieren sollen. Bei der Info über die Bafo bspw., ist dann ein Bachsaibling zu sehen 
Selbstverständlich stehen die Tafeln entlang des "Luftschnapperweges", den leistete man sich im Zuge der "Hochwasserfreilegung", wie man die Begradigung durch die Stadt elegant nannte. Für den Weg mussten damals die Schrebergärten der Anlieger weichen, und unzählige alte Bäume.
Last but not least gibts natürlich auch eine Tafel mit Angaben über frühere Pegelstände, damit will man die ganze Geschichte rechtfertigen. Nur, als man das ganze beantragte, waren die Zeiten schwerer Hochwässer dank Klimawandel längst vorbei. Das letzte Hochwasser, wo die Suppe in die Stadt lief, war in den 1960er Jahren. Von der Gemeinde her gibt es heutzutage null Bestrebungen irgend etwas *pro* Bach zu tun, das hängt zu 100% am (schwächelnden) Angelverein.


----------



## tibulski (4. Mai 2022)

Hallo Hanjupp,



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Bei uns gibts den sog. "Gewässerlehrpfad", man hat am Bach entlang so Infotafeln aufgestellt die über Fauna, Flora usw. informieren sollen. Bei der Info über die Bafo bspw., ist dann ein Bachsaibling zu sehen



Wir geben als DAFV ab 1. Juni Abbildungen aller Fische und Neuenaugen in unseren Gewässern (heimische und invasive Arten) an alle unsere Mitglieder in Deutschland frei raus. Wir haben da drei Jahre für gearbeitet und haben nun fast alle Abbildungen zusammen. Die Abbildungen sind absolut hochwertig, weltweit mit das beste was es gibt. Ab 1. September gehen dann auf Anfrage auch Infotafeln an die Mitglieder raus. Dafür gibt es verschiedene Gewässerprofile und einen Fragebogen welche Fische in dem jeweiligen Gewässer vorkommen. Wir setzen das dann auf Anforderung und das geht dann alles zum Selbstkostenpreis als Dienstleistung für die Mitglieder raus.  Wir sollten uns da von den NGOs und den Gemeinden nicht die Butter vom Brot nehmen lassen ... Wenn es um die Fische und unsere Gewässer geht, sollten wir da auch die Informationshoheit behalten.

Hier gibt es mehr Infos: https://dafv.de/service/fischbilder

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## tibulski (4. Mai 2022)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Es scheint etwas gegen die Wasserkraftanlagen zu passieren. Die Grünen setzen vielleicht um, was die CDU und die Verbände nie geschafft haben.



Der Satz ist irgendwie krumm und den wil ich so auch nicht stehen lassen. Wir haben uns als organisierte Anglerverbände im DAFV die letzten 20-30 Jahre bei jeder Gelegenheit gegen die kleine Wasserkraft massiv ausgesprochen. Wenn die damals regierenden Parteien das nicht wertgeschätzt haben, konnten wir leider auch nichts daran ändern.

Unserer Sachverständiger vom DAFV hat schon vor dem Regierungswechsel mit Steffie Lemke (derzeitige Umweltministerin) zu den Themen einen Konsens im Rahmen der Opposition erzielt. Dazu war er auch vor dem Regierungswechsel bei den Anhörungen als Sachvertändiger im Bundestag berufen. Das sich das jetzt womöglich, wo die Opposition Regierungsverantwortung wahrnimmt auszahlt, ist sicher gut, aber keine originäre und selbstständige Leistung der Grünen. (Die Grünen haben ja genaus wie die anderen Naturschutzverbände lange Zeit die Wasserkarft auch als "grünen Strom" angesehen).

Ohne sich massiv für unsere Interessen (vor allem auf Ebene des Bundestages und der EU) einzusetzen passiert da nicht viel. Um so trauriger das sich weite Teile der Anglerverbände in Deutschland daran nicht beteiligen und nur stillschweigend davon profitieren. Das mit der Wasserkraft kommt vor allem Bayern zugute, die sich da leider nicht direkt beteiligt haben.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## fishhawk (5. Mai 2022)

Hallo,


tibulski schrieb:


> Das mit der Wasserkraft kommt vor allem Bayern zugute, die sich da leider nicht direkt beteiligt haben.



Dass der Landesfischereiverband Bayern nicht Mitglied im  DAFV ist, stimmt.

Trotzdem agiert auch der bayerische Verband massiv und auch in der Praxis erfolgreich gegen nicht notwendige Kleinwasserkraftanlagen.

Da wird nicht nur im "Flussbündnis" zusammen mit anderen Organisationen  Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und politische Einflussnahme betrieben, der LFV Bayern hat auch selber schon erfolgreich gegen Genehmigungsverfahren von WKW geklagt und deren Bau verhindert oder auch betroffene Bewirtschafter bei solchen Verfahren unterstützt.

Der LFV hat auch selber schon bestehende WKW aufgekauft und  rückgebaut, um die betroffenen Gewässer wieder durchgängig zu machen.

Der LFV betreibt auch Restwassermessungen und hat bereits mehrfach Betreiber wegen Verstößen angezeigt.

Den Eindruck, dass der DAFV Herrn Habeck ganz allein umgestimmt hat und  die untätigen Bayern nun davon profitieren, habe ich ganz und gar nicht.

Ist aber nur mein persönlicher Eindruck, vielleicht fehlt mir als Laie da auch der Überblick.


----------



## hanzz (5. Mai 2022)

Und woanders wird neu geplant









						Am Ortsrand von Hamm: Neues Kraftwerk an der Lippe geplant
					

Entlang der Lippe soll am Stockumer Wehr ein neues Wasserkraftwerk entstehen. So sieht es jedenfalls ein Entwurf des Werner Büros Detering & Partner vor. Das finden nicht alle gut.




					www.wa.de


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (5. Mai 2022)

tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo Hanjupp,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke, aber der beschriebene Gewässerlehrpfad hat mit dem Verein nichts zu tun. Die Angler wissen ja wie eine Bachforelle aussieht. Das war lediglich ein Beispiel wie sich eine Kommune in ein positives Licht stellen möchte obwohl sie dem betroffenen Gewässer eigentlich nichts Gutes getan hat. Hauptsinn der Infotafeln ist eigentlich, daß die Hunde nun wissen wo man auf jeden Fall das Bein zu heben hat


----------



## fishhawk (5. Mai 2022)

Hallo,


Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Danke, aber der beschriebene Gewässerlehrpfad hat mit dem Verein nichts zu tun


Ich habe den Eindruck, dass Tibulski genau das kritisiert.

Also dass Ihr nicht selber so einen Lehrpfad angelegt habt, bevor es jemand anders tun konnte.

Das habt ihr jetzt davon, dass ihr keine Beiträge an den DAFV abführt.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (5. Mai 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe den Eindruck, dass Tibulski genau das kritisiert.
> 
> ...


Ach so, nee wenns nach mir ginge gäbe es einen Elektrozaun links und rechts damit die flanierenden Massen ihren Abfall in die massig aufgestellten Papierkörbe werfen müssen und nicht ins Gewässer


----------



## tibulski (5. Mai 2022)

Hallo Fishhawk,



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Dass der Landesfischereiverband Bayern nicht Mitglied im  DAFV ist, stimmt.
> ...



Ich weiss, dass auch der LFV-Bayern gegen die Wasserkraft in Bayern vorgeht.  Genauso, wie es der LFV-BW und viele andere Vereine und Verbände es machen. Wir haben da auch durchaus guten und kollegialen Kontakt. Sebastian Hanfland (Geschäftsführer des LFV-Bayern) ist auch oft bei unseren Geschäftsführertagungen dabei. Aber es zeigt sich doch, dass die entscheidenden Stellschrauben (wie gerade passiert) auf EU- und Bundesebene gestellt werden. Da sind die Landesverbände kaum sichtbar. Das wir Harbeck ganz alleine umgestimmt haben, habe ich nicht behauptet, ab wir haben seit vielen Jahren auf allen Ebenen alles dafür getan da einen Richtungswechsel herbeizuführen. Insebesondere mit Steffi Lemke als Oppositionspolitikerin hatten wir lange einen sehr engen Kontakt und auch einen Konsens das es so nicht weitergehen kann, das sie nun Umweltministerin geworden ist, war vorher auch nicht abzusehen.

Wir haben bei der EU zweimal Beschwerde gegen die Bundesrepublick Deutschland wegen Verstoß gegen die Ziele der Wasserrahmenrichtlinie eingereicht, mehrere Briefe an die Umweltkommissare in Brüssel geschrieben und uns vor einigen Monaten als einzige in Deutschland gegen die vereinfachte Neuzulassung von Wasserkraftanlagen in Deutschland massiv gewehrt. Da haben sich im Nachgang alle Umweltverbände an unseren Brief angeschlossen. Der Erfolg hat viele Väter, der Misserfolg meist keinen.

Aber keiner muss Laie bleiben, sofern er ernstes Interesse hat. Wer mag kann sich gerne auf https://dafv.de infomieren. Wir dokumentieren da alles in chronologischer Abfolge:









						Angler reichen EU-Beschwerde gegen Deutschland ein - Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V.
					

Am 03.07.2018 hat der Deutsche Angelfischerverband Beschwerde bei der EU gegen Deutschland eingelegt. Sauberes Wasser und naturnahe, lebendige Gewässe...




					dafv.de
				











						DAFV Stellungnahme zum 3. Bewirtschaftungszeitraum der Wasserrahmenrichtlinie - Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V.
					

EU-Wasserrahmenrichtlinie auf der Zielgerade? Ein Resümee von Gerhard Kemmler. Artikel 14 der Richtlinie 2000/60/EG verlangt die Information und Anhör...




					dafv.de
				











						Novellierungen im EEG 2021 und WHG dienen nicht dem Klimaschutz und sind eher im privatwirtschaftlichen Interesse der Wasserkraftbetreiber - Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V.
					

Novellierungen im EEG 2021 und WHG sind eher im privatwirtschaftlichen Interesse der Wasserkraftbetreiber. Die bisherige EEG-Förderung hat nicht den g...




					dafv.de
				











						Das schreddern lebendiger Fische in Deutschland muss endlich aufhören! - Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V.
					

Deutsche Angelfischerverband fordert die Bundesregierung auf, wirksame Schutzmaßnahmen gegen das Schreddern lebendiger Fische in deutschen Flüssen zu...




					dafv.de
				











						Bundestag beschließt schwere Eingriffe in Fließgewässer - Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V.
					

Flüsse, Fische und andere Tierarten am Gewässer sind bedroht. Die Bundesregierung reagiert nicht. Die Rote Liste bedrohter Fischarten spricht Bände.




					dafv.de
				











						Gesetzentwurf zur Wasserkraft zurückverwiesen! Offener Brief an den Umweltausschuss im Bundesrat / Bundestag - Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V.
					

Der DAFV verweist darauf, dass der Betrieb zahlreicher Anlagen der kleinen Wasserkraft, laut einer aktuellen EuGH Entscheidung in Deutschland rechtswi...




					dafv.de
				











						DAFV legt erneut Beschwerde in Brüssel ein – öffentlicher Brief an den EU-Vizepräsident Frans Timmermanns - Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V.
					

Der Deutsche Angelfischerverband e.V. (DAFV) hat am 8. Dezember 2021 erneut Beschwerde bei der Europäischen Kommission gegen die Bundesrepublik Deutsc...




					dafv.de
				











						EU-Biodiversitätsstrategie 2030 verlangt Wiederherstellung der Flüsse - Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V.
					

Im Rahmen des Green Deals und der neuen Biodiversitätsstrategie 2030 soll in Europa auch etwas für die Flüsse getan werden. Dazu liegt ein erster Entw...




					dafv.de
				











						Gesetzentwurf zur Wasserkraft zurückverwiesen! Offener Brief an den Umweltausschuss im Bundesrat / Bundestag - Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V.
					

Der DAFV verweist darauf, dass der Betrieb zahlreicher Anlagen der kleinen Wasserkraft, laut einer aktuellen EuGH Entscheidung in Deutschland rechtswi...




					dafv.de
				











						Antwortschreiben auf den öffentlichen Brief an den EU-Vizepräsident Frans Timmermanns und Kommissar Virginijus Sinkevičius - Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V.
					

Antwortschreiben auf öffentlichen Brief an und Kommissar für Klimaschutz - Frans Timmermanns und den Kommissar für Umwelt und Ozeane - Virginijus Sink...




					dafv.de
				




Ob und was der DAFV möglicherweise beigetragen hat, muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Die lokalen Initiativen sind wichtig, gut und genauso notwendig, aber werden alleine nicht ausreichen und ich kritisiere das viele sich an den Bundes- und EU-Politischen Arbeiten nicht beteiligen, obwohl sie davon natürlich profitieren. Es ist das erste mal, das wir vielleicht wirklich einen Umbruch bei der kleinen Wasserkraft erleben und da helfen auch noch so viele Restwassermengenmessungen leider nicht. Das ist einfach nicht in Ordnung da beißt die Maus nach meinem Empfinden keinen Faden ab. Du kannst auch jeden einzelnen LV fragen, ob er das für absolut notwendig erachtet und ich habe da noch nie eine negative Antwort darauf bekommen.

Wir haben erst heute wieder ein Schreiben an die SPD Fraktion verschickt, die jüngsten Ziele nicht wieder über Ausnahmegenehmigungen aufzuweichen, da es da vor zwei Tagen eine Anhörung auf Bundesebene gab ... und wenn sich mehr Landesverbände beteiligen würden, könnten wir noch viel mehr tun. Fast die Hälfte der Anlagen der "kleinen Wasserkraft" stehen ja in Bayern.

Beim Kormoran sieht es ja nicht anders aus, aber das Fass will ich hier jetzt nicht auch noch aufmachen ...

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## fishhawk (6. Mai 2022)

Hallo,

seltsam, einerseits:



tibulski schrieb:


> Wir haben da auch durchaus guten und kollegialen Kontakt. Sebastian Hanfland (Geschäftsführer des LFV-Bayern) ist auch oft bei unseren Geschäftsführertagungen dabei.



andererseits:



tibulski schrieb:


> Aber es zeigt sich doch, dass die entscheidenden Stellschrauben (wie gerade passiert) auf EU- und Bundesebene gestellt werden. Da sind die Landesverbände kaum sichtbar.



Dann solltet Ihr vielleicht auch mal miteinander über solche Sachen reden.

Also wer sich wofür zuständig hält, wer was von wem erwartet, wo man gemeinsam was machen sollte etc. etc. .

Wenn ihr doch so gut mit den Landesverbänden könnt, wundert  es mich schon, dass Ihr Euch in dieser Hinsicht von denen im Stich gelassen fühlt. Sollte bei vernünftiger Kommunikation eigentlich nicht passieren.

Als Laie denkt man zwar, dass ein Bundesverband  eher überregional auf  Bundes- oder EU-Ebene tätig wird, die Landesverbände dann eher regional vor Ort. Aber mit den Feinheiten der Verbandsarbeit kennst Du Dich definitiv besser aus.


----------



## tibulski (6. Mai 2022)

Hallo Fishhawk,



fishhawk schrieb:


> Dann solltet Ihr vielleicht auch mal miteinander über solche Sachen reden.
> 
> Also wer sich wofür zuständig hält, wer was von wem erwartet, wo man gemeinsam was machen sollte etc. etc. .
> 
> ...



Ha, ha das ist gut ... ist schon interressant zu sehen wie wenig Einblick die einzelnen Angler in die Verbandsarbeit ihrer eigenen Verbände haben.

Ich denke mal du kommst aus Bayern und wenn du in irgendeinem Verein organisiert bist, zahlst du auch mittelbar deinen Verbandsbeitrag. Wenn ja, hast du mal deinen Verband gefragt, warum er sich nicht an den Bundes- und eurpapolitischen Arbeiten direkt beteiligt. Sicher nicht, da es dir vorher wahrscheinlich gar nicht bewusst war, oder du überhaupt keine Berührungspunkte mit deinem Verband hast.

Der LFV-Bayern ist nach intensiven Verhandlungen direkt nach der Fusion der Verbände DFV und VDSF zum DAFV (ich glaube das war 2008) ausgetreten. Kurz danach auch Sachsen. Der LFV-Hamburg war zwichenzeitlich pleite und der LFV-Saarland ist ausgetreten, nachdem ihr Präsident die Kampfabstimmung gegen die damalige Präsidentin Happach-Kasan verloren hat.  Ich will die damaligen Entscheidungen gar nicht bewerten, da wurde (auch vor meiner Zeit) viel böses Blut vegossen und der DAFV hat sich in den ersten Jahren sicher nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert. Das wir mittlerweile wieder guten Kontakt haben, ist nach meiner Einschätzung vor allem auch unsere Entscheidung, da wir die alten Konflikte für sinnlos erachten und die damalige (berechtigte) Kritik aus unserer Sicht mittlerweile Historie ist.

Wir bekommen von jedem Angler €3 pro Jahr, die der Landesverband an uns zahlt und das sparen sich viele Landesverbände womöglich gerne. Aber sie beteiligen sich somit auch nicht an den aus meiner Sicht notwendigen Arbeiten und Initiativen auf Bunde- und EU-Ebene, wobei sie trotzdem davon automatisch profitieren. Damals war das ein kleineres Problem, da der DAFV auch aus meiner Sicht nicht viel gemacht hat. Aber sowohl die Zeiten, als auch der DAFV haben sich geändert.

Das einizige was sich aus meiner persönlichen Sicht wenig gändert hat, sind einige Landesfischereiverbände. Einigen scheint das auch peinlich zu sein. Geändert hat sich trotz intensiver Gespräche in den letzten Jahren trotzdem nicht viel. Es gibt in jedem Landesverband immer noch ein paar alte Recken die auf der Sitzung aufstehen und wild verkünden, dass der DAFV Teufelszeug ist und wenn der Landesverband wieder eintreten sollte, sie den Landesverband verlassen ... So sieht es wohl auch in Bayern aus. Da gibt es einen Bezirksverband der droht sofort auszutreten, wenn Bayern wieder beim DAFV eintritt und in Sachsen ist das wohl ähnlich gelagert. Die Argumente entziehen sich (fernab der Kritik von vor 10 Jahren, die lange Geschichte ist) meiner Erkenntnis.

Wir müssen da wohl geduldig bleiben und weiter versuchen mit guter Arbeit zu überzeugen ... 

Das ich hier öfter mal schreibe ist ja Teil dieser Arbeit. Ich hatte vorher auch keinerlei Ahnung was diese ominösen Verbände da überhaupt so machen und ob das überhaupt irgendeinen Sinn ergibt, bzw. welchen Nutzen das womöglich für mich als Angler hat.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## fishhawk (7. Mai 2022)

Hallo,


tibulski schrieb:


> hast du mal deinen Verband gefragt, warum er sich nicht an den Bundes- und eurpapolitischen Arbeiten direkt beteiligt.


Nein, da ich ja davon ausging, dass ein Landesverband sich eher regional engagiert und der LFV Bayern ja über die letzten Jahre doch schon so einige praktische Erfolge vor Ort beim Kampf gegen die kleinen Wasserkraftwerke vorweisen konnte.

Dass der DAFV über 30 Jahre lang auf Bundesebene nichts erreicht hat, hast Du ja weiter oben schon geschrieben.  Ob das nun tatsächlich so ist, dass das hauptsächlich an der  mangelnden Unterstützung durch die Landesverbände lag, kann ich als Außenstehender nicht beurteilen.

Ich kann aber gerne mal nachfragen, ob das die Vertreter des LFV Bayern genauso sehen, wenn Du das möchtest.


----------



## tibulski (10. Mai 2022)

Hallo Fishhawk,


fishhawk schrieb:


> Dass der DAFV über 30 Jahre lang auf Bundesebene nichts erreicht hat, hast Du ja weiter oben schon geschrieben. Ob das nun tatsächlich so ist, dass das hauptsächlich an der mangelnden Unterstützung durch die Landesverbände lag, kann ich als Außenstehender nicht beurteilen.



Das ist schon sehr frech, du verkürzt und setzt meine Aussagen in ein "Framing" deiner Wahl  und so will ich das auch nicht stehen lassen. Ich habe weder geschrieben, dass der DAFV in 30 Jahren nichts erreicht hat (solange gibt es den DAFV ja noch gar nicht)  dazu würde ich der Aussage in keiner Weise zustimmen, ganz im Gegenteil und auch nicht, dass das die Schuld der Landesverbände war. Um mir dann zu sagen, das ich das ja oben so geschrieben hätte. Woher nimmst du das?

Ich habe beschrieben was damals im Rahmen der Fusion passiert ist und auch Selbstkritik geübt, ohne das zu werten.



fishhawk schrieb:


> Ich kann aber gerne mal nachfragen, ob das die Vertreter des LFV Bayern genauso sehen, wenn Du das möchtest.



Wegen mir musst du das nicht machen ich treffe die Kollegen vom LFV-Bayern oft genug, mein Anlliegen war eher, ob du (oder andere Angler aus Bayern) da als Angler in deinem Bundesland da Interesse daran hast. Aber wenn dir das egal ist und dir die sporadischen Restwasssermengenmessungen und lokalen Initiativen reichen, dann passt das ja.

Ich wollte ein wenig Verständniss vermitteln, dass es heutzutage mit lokalen Initiativen leider nicht getan ist, da die meisten Entscheidungen
für die Gewässer in Deutschland mittlerweile auf anderer Eben getroffen werden, aber ich will mich nicht wiederholen ... Wenn es dir ein Anliegen ist da mal beim LFV krititisch nachzufragen, dann passt das, wenn nicht, dann lass es halt.

Wir haben am Do. 22.05.2022 wieder eine Konferenz zum Thema Kormoran auf Ebene der EU und danach eine geplante Konferenz, wenn Tschechien die Ratspräsidentschaft in der EU übernimmt , dazu die ganzen nationalen Initiativen zum Thema Wasserkraft, leider alles ohne wirkliche bayerische Beteiligung, obwohl es das Bundesland am meisten betrifft. Fühlt sich für mich irgendwie falsch an, aber du magst das anders sehen...

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## fishhawk (11. Mai 2022)

Hallo,



tibulski schrieb:


> Das ist schon sehr frech, du verkürzt und setzt meine Aussagen in ein "Framing" deiner Wahl



Sorry, dann habe ich diese Aussage von Dir wohl missverstanden:



tibulski schrieb:


> Wir haben uns als organisierte Anglerverbände *im DAFV die letzten 20-30 Jahre *bei jeder Gelegenheit gegen die kleine Wasserkraft massiv ausgesprochen. Wenn die damals regierenden Parteien das nicht wertgeschätzt haben, konnten wir leider auch nichts daran ändern.




Welche konkreten Erfolge Ihr in dieser Zeit bei Rot/Grün, Schwarz/Gelb und GroKo trotz mangelnder Wertschätzung erzielt habt, hast Du aber, soweit ich das überblicke,  auch nicht genannt.



tibulski schrieb:


> Aber wenn dir das egal ist und dir die sporadischen Restwasssermengenmessungen und lokalen Initiativen reichen, dann passt das ja.


Wenn ich mir Dein erstes Zitat so anschaue, scheinst Du es selber mit solchen Dingen auch nicht so genau zu nehmen.

Wenn ich zwischen 20-30 Jahre "fehlender Wertschätzung" oder konkreten Erfolgen vor Ort, z.B. Verhinderung von Baugenehmigungen, Aufkauf und Rückbau bestehender Anlagen, Gerichtsverfahren,  etc. wählen müsste, wäre mir die zweite Alternative schon lieber.

Grundsätzlich sollte m.M. nach aber natürlich auf allen Ebenen gegen nicht notwendige / effektive Wasserkraft gekämpft werden.

Wie da die Aufgabenverteilung zwischen Landes- und Bundesverband geregelt ist, weiß ich nach wie vor nicht.

Deshalb bin weiterhin der Meinung, dass Landes- und Bezirksverbände sich eher regional auf die Arbeit vor Ort konzentrieren sollten, während Bundesverbände eher überregional aktiv werden sollten.

Warum das bei Fischereiverbänden anders sein muss, hast Du mir bisher nicht ausreichend erklärt.


----------



## fishhawk (11. Mai 2022)

Hallo,



tibulski schrieb:


> auch nicht, dass das die Schuld der Landesverbände war. Um mir dann zu sagen, das ich das ja oben so geschrieben hätte. Woher nimmst du das?



Da habe ich wohl auch diese Aussagen zu Landesverbänden missverstanden.



tibulski schrieb:


> Aber sie beteiligen sich somit auch nicht an den aus meiner Sicht notwendigen Arbeiten und Initiativen auf Bunde- und EU-Ebene, wobei sie trotzdem davon automatisch profitieren.





tibulski schrieb:


> leider alles ohne wirkliche bayerische Beteiligung, obwohl es das Bundesland am meisten betrifft.





tibulski schrieb:


> und ich kritisiere das viele sich an den Bundes- und EU-Politischen Arbeiten nicht beteiligen, obwohl sie davon natürlich profitieren.





tibulski schrieb:


> Da sind die Landesverbände kaum sichtbar





tibulski schrieb:


> und wenn sich mehr Landesverbände beteiligen würden, könnten wir noch viel mehr tun.



Von welchen konkreten Erfolgen des DAFV vor Habecks Osterpaket die Bayern nun profitiert haben, konnte ich allerdings auch nicht herauslesen.


----------



## tibulski (13. Mai 2022)

Hallo Fishhawk,



fishhawk schrieb:


> Deshalb bin weiterhin der Meinung, dass Landes- und Bezirksverbände sich eher regional auf die Arbeit vor Ort konzentrieren sollten, während Bundesverbände eher überregional aktiv werden sollten.



Das bin ich auch. Aber Bayern hat sich seit ca. 14 Jahren aus diesem Gefüge verabschiedet. Der DAFV hat derzeit 24 Mitglieder, das sind Landes- und Spezialverbände die uns mit ihren Beiträgen die Arbeit ermöglichen. Ohne die Unterstützung der Landes- und Spezialverbände, gäbe es weder den DAFV noch die European Anglers Alliance (EAA), noch das Büro in Brüssel und die vielfältigen Initiativen auf Bundes- und EU-Ebene. Jeder kann chronologisch auf unserer Webseite und der der EAA nachlesen, was wir jeden Tag so machen. Wir bekommen von jedem Angler unserer Mitgliedsverbände im Prinzip €3 pro Jahr. Die meisten Bundesländer beteiligen sich daran, da sie es für notwendig erachten. Einige sparen sich das Geld und legen sich aus meiner Sicht in die soziale Hängematte der anderen.

Ich weiss das es damals durchaus Gründe für die Austritte gab, die ich persönlich in Teilen auch nachvollziehen konnte. Aber wir haben uns das insbesondere die letzten Jahre extrem zu Herzen genommen und beim DAFV kaum einen Stein auf dem anderen gelassen. Daher stelle ich dieser Tage die unbequeme Frage, warum und wie lange einige Verbände auf Kosten der anderen bundes- und europapolitisch weiterhin nur "mitschwimmen" wollen.

Ich habe auch lange in Baden-Württemberg auf Landesverbandsebene gearbeitet und aus meiner Sicht hat man da kaum eine Chance die vielfältigen bundes- und europapolitischen Tehmen zu bespielen, das wäre auch extrem unklug, wenn wir das 16 mal parallel machen würden. Die Bundesministerien und EU-Behörden werden da ganz sicher nicht alle 16 Bundesländer einzeln zu den Beratungen empfangen. Dazu vermittelt es den Eindruck, dass die Angler in Deutschland selber nicht wissen was sie genau wollen, da jeder vielleicht etwas anderes fordert.

Wir hatten am 11. Mai (also vor zwei Tagen) ein weitere Anhörung vor der EU zum Thema Kormoran und wollen die gesamte Problematik jetzt noch mal mit Nachdruck in die Öffentlichlkeit tragen. Das sind alles dicke Bretter die man da bohren muss, aber wenn keiner bohrt passiert da auch nichts und die einzige Lösung liegt nach meiner Einschätzung auf Ebene der EU. Sonst schiessen wir noch die nächsten 100 Jahre Kormorane ab,  damit wenigstens einige der Fischbestände überleben.  Auch hier sind die Bayern in Deutschland (neben Österreich, Italien  und Slowenien und vielen anderen Regionen ) die hauptleidtragenden. Trotzdem gab es zu der aktuellen Initiative weder finanzielle noch inhaltliche Unterstützung.

Ich will jetzt auch nicht nur auf Bayern eindreschen. Das gilt genauso für einige andere Bundesländer. Es geht um das Prinzip ... Wenn wir uns als Angler nicht gemeinsam für unsere Interessen einsetzen, dann wird das alles schwierig für die Zukunft beim Angeln. Mit uns kann man reden und wir sind auch selbstkritisch. Wenn der DAFV falsch liegt, dann sollten wir das meiner Meinung nach ändern und uns nicht als Angler von der Interessengemeinschaft insgesamt verabschieden.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## fishhawk (14. Mai 2022)

Hallo,


tibulski schrieb:


> Mit uns kann man reden und wir sind auch selbstkritisch. Wenn der DAFV falsch liegt, dann sollten wir das meiner Meinung nach ändern


Ich habe keine Ahnung welche Angebote zur Zusammenarbeit Ihr den Landesverbänden gemacht habt oder welche Art von Unterstützung Ihr angefordert habt und mit welchen Begründungen das abgelehnt wurde.

Das Verbandswesen bzw. die Interessenvertretung der Angler  in Deutschland ist vermutlich anders organisiert als in den meisten  anderen EU-Ländern.

Dass wir auch in Deutschland eine effektive und wirkungsvolle überregionale Interessenvertretung für Angler brauchen, sehe ich genauso.


----------



## fishhawk (16. Mai 2022)

Hallo,


tibulski schrieb:


> Wir bekommen von jedem Angler unserer Mitgliedsverbände im Prinzip €3 pro Jahr.


Eigentlich traurig, dass nur organisierte Angler zur Finanzierung beitragen.

Profitieren tun ja auch nicht organisierte Angler, Gewässerbewirtschafter, Anlagenbetreiber, Gerätehandel und Industrie, Guides, Bootsvermieter usw. usw, usw.

Wenn ich überlege wie viel Geld vermutlich allein für die rapide wachsende Anzahl von Teamanglern etc. verbraten wird, sind die 3,- € pro organisiertem Angler eigentlich lächerlich.

Ich persönlich würde beim Gerätekauf jedenfalls lieber  ein paar Cent Aufschlag für ne effektive Lobbyarbeit zahlen, als für irgendwelche mir unbekannten Social-Media-Helden.


----------



## Gast654321 (20. Mai 2022)

Hallo,
erst einmal Danke an alle die sich in irgendeiner Form für ein bessere Durchgängigkeit der Flüsse engagieren! 
Leider sind die Wasserkraftwerke meiner Meinung nach nur ein kleiner Teil des Problems, weil lauf Umweltbundesamt von 55.000 Querbauwerken in den deutschen Gewässern nur etwa nur 7.000 auf Wasserkraftwerke entfallen. Alle anderen sind im Besitz des Staates und wurden gebaut um den Wasserspiegel zu stabilisieren und eine Eintiefung der Flüsse zu verhindern. Leider sind die zuständigen Behörden mit dem Bau von Fischauf- und Fischbstiegen an diesen Wehren vollkommen überfordert und die Durchgänigkeit hier ist sogar noch deutlich schlechter als an den Wasserkraftwerken. (ich habe selbst jahrelang in einer solchen Behörde gearbeitet und musste leider feststellen, dass es hier leider oftmals grundlegend an politischem Willen und Verständnis für die Situation, vor allem aber an den notwendigen Finanzmitteln fehlt)
Deshalb bin ich der Meinung, dass man nicht nur die Kraftwerksbetreiber, die nach dem Ablauf ihrer Wasserrechte ohnehin Fischauf- und Abstiege einbauen müssen um ihre Anlagen weiter betreiben zu dürfen, für die schlecht Situation an den Flüssen verantwortlich machen darf, sondern, dass es dringend mehr Druck auf die Politik und die ihr unterstellten Behörden braucht ihrer Verantwortung für die Natur endlich nachzukommen.
Viele Grüße


----------



## fishhawk (20. Mai 2022)

Hallo,


Gast654321 schrieb:


> dass man nicht nur die Kraftwerksbetreiber, die nach dem Ablauf ihrer Wasserrechte ohnehin Fischauf- und Abstiege einbauen müssen um ihre Anlagen weiter betreiben zu dürfen, für die schlecht Situation an den Flüssen verantwortlich machen darf,


Das sehe ich auch so.

Allerdings sind an den anderen Querbauwerken wenigstens keine Turbinen bzw. Fischhäcksler in Betrieb.

Der OB in Fürth macht übrigens gerade Stimmung gegen den Wegfall der Förderung, Es könne nicht sein , dass Artenschutz vor Klimaschutz kommt.  Könnte daran liegen, dass man dort ein Kleinwasserkraftwerk modernisieren will um sage und schreibe *12* Haushalte zusätzlich mit Strom zu versorgen.  Will man allerdings nur machen, wenn es dafür auch Subventionen gibt.  Ansonsten scheint es mit dem Klimaschutz dann doch nicht so wichtig zu sein.

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, liefert ein einziges Windrad Energie für ca. 3000 Haushalte, der "Solarberg" in Fürth versorgt ca. 250 Haushalte.

Auch wenn  die Kleinwasserkraftwerke ggf. durchgänger Strom liefern, darf man doch bezweifeln, ob die Nutzen/Kosten-Bilanz der kleinen Wasserkraft insgesamt positiv ausfällt. Für die Energiewende dürfte der Beitrag jedenfalls nicht systemrelevant sein.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Mai 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Das sehe ich auch so.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

ja unser OB, manchmal wäre es besser, er würde sich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen.
Zu den Windrädern, bei uns im Süden ist da der Ertrag nicht so toll. Ich habe einen Bekannten, der hat eines, in einem guten Jahr sind es 3200000 KW, das reicht nicht ganz für 1000 Haushalte (ich glaube man geht da so von einem Verbrauch von 3500 KW im Jahr aus, obwohl ich das für zu niedrig halte). Letztes Jahr war ein schlechtes Windjahr bei uns, da hatte der nur etwa 2000000 KW. Bei Windrädern im Norden sieht es, durch eben mehr Wind als im Süden, schon besser aus, bedeutend besser.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (21. Mai 2022)

Hallo,

das mit dem Windrad waren Durchschnittswerte.

Hängt natürlich immer von Standort , Bauart und Alter der Anlage ab.

Moderne Windräder mit entsprechender Leistung schaffen an guten Standorten deutlich mehr, ältere, kleinere WKA an mäßigen Windstandorten schaffen entsprechend weniger.

Aber selbst 1000 Haushalte wären im Vergleich zu 12 schon eine ganz andere Hausnummer, mit entsprechend weniger Umweltschäden pro kWh.

Dass Herr Jung diese angebliche Investition in den Klimaschutz  nur tätigen will, wenn sich das über Fördergelder wieder amortisiert, klingt für mich aber schon etwas befremdlich.

Wenn es ihm mit dem Klimaschutz wirklich ernst wäre und der Ausbau des Kleinkraftwerks tatsächlich so eminent wichtig , könnte er diese Maßnahme ja aus dem städtischen Haushalt bezahlen.

Es gibt ja kein Verbot für den Betrieb und den Ausbau der Kleinwasserkraftanlagen, nur eben ggf. keine Subventionen für den Ausbau mehr.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (21. Mai 2022)

Gast654321 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> erst einmal Danke an alle die sich in irgendeiner Form für ein bessere Durchgängigkeit der Flüsse engagieren!
> Leider sind die Wasserkraftwerke meiner Meinung nach nur ein kleiner Teil des Problems, weil lauf Umweltbundesamt von 55.000 Querbauwerken in den deutschen Gewässern nur etwa nur 7.000 auf Wasserkraftwerke entfallen. Alle anderen sind im Besitz des Staates und wurden gebaut um den Wasserspiegel zu stabilisieren und eine Eintiefung der Flüsse zu verhindern. Leider sind die zuständigen Behörden mit dem Bau von Fischauf- und Fischbstiegen an diesen Wehren vollkommen überfordert und die Durchgänigkeit hier ist sogar noch deutlich schlechter als an den Wasserkraftwerken. (ich habe selbst jahrelang in einer solchen Behörde gearbeitet und musste leider feststellen, dass es hier leider oftmals grundlegend an politischem Willen und Verständnis für die Situation, vor allem aber an den notwendigen Finanzmitteln fehlt)
> Deshalb bin ich der Meinung, dass man nicht nur die Kraftwerksbetreiber, die nach dem Ablauf ihrer Wasserrechte ohnehin Fischauf- und Abstiege einbauen müssen um ihre Anlagen weiter betreiben zu dürfen, für die schlecht Situation an den Flüssen verantwortlich machen darf, sondern, dass es dringend mehr Druck auf die Politik und die ihr unterstellten Behörden braucht ihrer Verantwortung für die Natur endlich nachzukommen.
> Viele Grüße


Dafür gibt es aber eine EU Vorschrift, die in den nächsten Jahren überall eine Durchgängigkeit vorsieht.
Wenn der größte Teil aller Wasserkraftanlagen nur die Energie weniger Windräder produziert, ist es eine Schande, diese Fisch-Häcksler nicht sofort abzuschalten.


----------



## fishhawk (21. Mai 2022)

Hallo,


rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es aber eine EU Vorschrift, die in den nächsten Jahren überall eine Durchgängigkeit vorsieht.


Darf man mal gespannt sein, ob WRRL, Biodiversitätsstrategie etc. in Deutschland künftig ernster genommen werden als bisher.


----------



## Gast654321 (23. Mai 2022)

Hallo, 

bezüglich der "Fisch-Häcksler" würde ich gerne anmerken, dass jedes Wasserkraftwerk allein schon als Schutz vor im Wasser treibenden Gegenständen einen Rechen hat. Zu diesen haben die Bundesländer in den 90ern Vorschriften erlassen in denen genau geregelt ist wie groß der lichte Stababstand und die maximale Anströmgeschwindigkeit in der jeweiligen Gewässerregion sein dürfen um den Schutz der Wasserlebewesen zu garantieren. Diese Vorgaben sind bei allen Anlagen die in den letzten Jahrzehnten in Betrieb genommen wurden oder bei denen seitdem das Wasserrecht verlängert wurde eine verpflichtende Vorraussetzung für den Betrieb. 
Bedauerlicher Weise gibt es in Deutschland die Regelung, dass Kraftwerke an manchen sehr alten Mühlenstandorten ihr Wasserrecht nicht wie die anden Anlagen in regelmäßigen Abständen verlängern müssen (und dafür ökologische Verbesserungsmaßnehmen durchführen müssen) und dadurch nicht gezwungen werden können die Fische ausreichend zu schützen. 
An den meisten dieser "Fisch-Häcksler"- Anlagen haben die Beteiber an den letzten Jahren aufgrund der höheren Einspeisevergütung für ökologisch verbesserte WKAs auch Rechen mit niedrigen Stababständen verbaut. Die Turbinen der Kraftwerke sind also nur noch bei wenigen Prozent der Anlagen in Deutschland wirklich noch eine Gefahr für die Fische und auch diese letzten veralteten Anlagen werden wahrscheinlich irgendwann ökologisch besser werden, weil es sich (solange die Gesetzesänderung im Osterpaket nicht beschlossen wird) für die Betreiber lohnt und die Rechen von der Korrosion so stark angegriffen werden, dass sie nach ungefähr 50 Jahren ausgetauscht werden müssen und sich spätestens dann ein besserer Fischschutz lohnt. Die bessere Lösung wäre es aber meiner Meinung nach, wenn der Gesetzgeber diesem langsamen Prozess zuvor kommen würden und die Gesetzeslücke schließen würde und die Anlagenbetreiber mit einem Altrechten endlich verpflichten würde ihrer Verantwortung nachzukommen.

Der Ruf der Wasserkraft, die Turbinen seinen für den Tod vieler Fische verantwortlich, gehört somit zunehmend der Vergangenheit an, viel problematischer für die Gewässerökologie ist meiner Meinung nach die fehlende Durchgänigkeit an den Querbauwerken. Auch wenn sich die EU hier Verbesserungen wünscht, habe ich momentan nicht den Eindruck, dass an dieser in den zuständigen Behörden mit der nötigen Hochdruck gearbeitet wird. Bis ein Fischauf- oder Abstieg genehmigt und gebaut ist dauert es fast immer mehrere Jahre und um die EU Ziele noch irgentwie zu erreichen hätte schon lange mit sehr viel größeren finanziellen und personellen Recourcen an diesem Ziel gearbeitet werden müssen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## fishhawk (24. Mai 2022)

Hallo,


Gast654321 schrieb:


> Der Ruf der Wasserkraft, die Turbinen seinen für den Tod vieler Fische verantwortlich, gehört somit zunehmend der Vergangenheit an


Ob man geneigt ist, diese Meinung zu teilen oder nicht,  hängt vermutlich auch davon ab, ob man mehr Kraftwerksbetreiber oder mehr Gewässerbewirtschafter/Angler ist.

So ganz neutral dürfte der Standpunkt bei beiden Parteien nicht sein.

Wenn ich mir z.B. die Untersuchungsergebnisse von Prof. Jürgen Geist (TUM) so durchlese, kommen bei mir da schon leichte Zweifel auf, ob die Lage insgesamt  wirklich so rosig ist, wie die Betreiber es gerne darstellen.









						Gibt es fischverträgliche Wasserkraftwerke?
					

Auch moderne Wasserkraftwerke schützen Fische nicht immer besser als konventionelle. Neben der Technologie spielen auch der spezifische Standort des Kraftwerks und die dort vorkommenden Fischarten beim Fischschutz eine Rolle. Ein Forschungsteam an der Technischen Universität München (TUM) hat...




					www.tum.de


----------



## Mikesch (24. Mai 2022)

Gast654321 schrieb:


> ... Zu diesen haben die Bundesländer in den 90ern Vorschriften erlassen in denen genau geregelt ist wie groß der lichte Stababstand und die maximale Anströmgeschwindigkeit in der jeweiligen Gewässerregion sein dürfen um den Schutz der Wasserlebewesen zu garantieren. Diese Vorgaben sind bei allen Anlagen die in den letzten Jahrzehnten in Betrieb genommen wurden oder bei denen seitdem das Wasserrecht verlängert wurde eine verpflichtende Vorraussetzung für den Betrieb.
> ...


Da musst du aber als Fischereirechtsinhaber gut darauf achten, dass das bei Neubauten auch eingehalten wird! Ansonsten ist der Stababstand schnell mal größer.
Bei einer Verlängerung greift oft der Bestandsschutz, d. h. die Stababstände bleiben wie sie sind, leider.
Leider gibt es auch Wasserrechte ohne Ablaufdatum und Restwassermengen.


----------



## Floma (8. Juli 2022)

Förderstopp für kleine Wasserwerke: Firmenchef stinksauer auf Habeck
					

Bislang bekamen auch kleine Wasserkraft Werke in Deutschland Umweltzuschüsse. Damit ist jetzt Schluss! Betreiber sind stinksauer




					m.bild.de
				




Kleine Presseschau. Es wird um die Papierfabrik Gmund am Tegernsee gehen. Ich verstehe das so, dass Herr Kohler, Firmenchef, gerne weiter gefördert haben möchte. 

Seine Anlage mag durchaus vorbildlich sein. Nach Ausführungen dazu, führt er dann allerdings die Gesamtleistung aller Kleinkraftwerke an. Die Geschichte so zu erzählen kann man geschickt nennen, ich finde es aber vor allem argumentativ schwach. Sein Bild von der kleinen Wasserkraft ist idealisiert und der Vergleich zur Windkraft ist damit nicht haltbar. Dass er dort dazu übergeht keine Zahlen zu nennen, sondern sich auf unbestimnte ("viele") und fachlich falsche Mengen ("unzählige") beruft, lässt erkennen, dass er das Thema nicht geprüft hat, sondern nur an einem plakativen Scheinargument interessiert war.

So sehe ich das. Wir haben hier einige furchtbare Anlagen, mit alter Technik, hohem Wartungsaufwand (Absenkungen) und keiner oder schlechter Umgehung, etc. Dass in besagter Anlage noch kein Fisch umgekommen ist, kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, es sei denn, Brut und Kleinfisch zählt nicht.
Darf natürlich gerne anders bewertet werden.


----------



## jkc (8. Juli 2022)

Joar, ich habe die Tage irgendwo einen Presseartikel gelesen, wo sich die Branche auch über den Förderungsstopp beklagt hat, irgendwo stand dann ein Satz, sinngemäß, die Gewässer würden ja ausreichend durch Wasserhaushaltsgesezt und Landesgesetzte geschützt; da ist mit bald die Halsschlagader geplatzt. Ganz offensichtlich ja wohl nicht ihr Spaxxos.


----------



## angler1996 (8. Juli 2022)

Haltet auf mit Feiern, die kleine Wasserkraft wird weiter gefördert - toll - wenn ich mir die Wasserständer so anschaue









						BR24live: Ökostrom-Ausbau - Habeck-Gesetze im Bundestag
					

Die Ampelkoalition ändert die Energiepolitik in Deutschland. Geplant ist ein massiver Ausbau erneuerbarer Energien. Der Bundestag stimmt heute über das umfangreiche Gesetzespaket ab. Die abschließende Debatte jetzt live.




					www.br.de


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Juli 2022)

angler1996 schrieb:


> Haltet auf mit Feiern, die kleine Wasserkraft wird weiter gefördert - toll - wenn ich mir die Wasserständer so anschaue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo,

ja, steht heute bei uns in der Zeitung und unser OB freut sich über den Fortbestand der Förderung von vier Kleinwasserkraftwerken im Stadtgebiet  .
Schade, hätte dem Harbeck eigentlich mehr zugetraut - aber eben auch ein D....plauderer wie die meisten Politiker.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Taxidermist (8. Juli 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Schade, hätte dem Harbeck eigentlich mehr zugetraut - aber eben auch ein D....plauderer wie die meisten Politiker.


Gegen Amigo Land kommt anscheinend auch die Bundesregierung nicht an!
Ich hatte mich ohnehin gewundert, über den eigentlich guten Ansatz von Harbeck?

Jürgen


----------



## UMueller (8. Juli 2022)

ACHTUNG IRONIE !!!
Es geht jetzt um jede Kwh. Erst wenn wir R........nd ruiniert haben, die Klimakatastrophe verhindert, Tierarten in anderen Ländern gerettet haben, dann aber auch nur wenn nichts anderes dazwischen kommt, dann kann mal über den Schutz der Wanderfische nachgedacht werden. Bis dahin zählt jede erneuerbare Kwh.
Es ist nur noch zum Heulen was in diesem Land geschieht.


----------



## angler1996 (8. Juli 2022)

UMueller schrieb:


> ACHTUNG IRONIE !!!
> Es geht jetzt um jede Kwh. Erst wenn wir R........nd ruiniert haben, die Klimakatastrophe verhindert, Tierarten in anderen Ländern gerettet haben, dann aber auch nur wenn nichts anderes dazwischen kommt, dann kann mal über den Schutz der Wanderfische nachgedacht werden. Bis dahin zählt jede erneuerbare Kwh.
> Es ist nur noch zum Heulen was in diesem Land geschieht.


warum sind das wohl Wanderfische?? der Letzte macht das Licht aus;-))))


----------



## fishhawk (9. Juli 2022)

Hallo,

im Moment zählt für die Politik halt jedes Kw, egal auf wessen Kosten erzeugt. 

Die Wissenschaftler der TUM oder des IGB hätten ja diverse Bewertungskriterien für einzelne Kraftwerkstypen, Standorte usw. entwickelt, nach denen man die Nutzen/Schaden-Klasse der Kleinwasseranlagen bestimmen könnte.

Da hätte man die Förderung schon an gewisse Mindeststandards binden können.

WRRL wird aber erst 2027 fällig, da wissen viele Politiker gar nicht, ob sie da noch im Amt sind.

Schade für so einige Gewässer und Fischbestände.

Schade auch für den DAFV, dass seine Expertise weiterhin keine Wertschätzung erfährt.


----------



## Floma (9. Juli 2022)

Schade, schade. Wenn nun aber Kohle wieder mit im Boot ist um Gas zu sparen, wäre der Förderstopp in der kleinen Wasserkraft nicht mehr vertretbar gewesen. Hoffe, dass das Thema in ruhigeren Zeiten neu beurteilt wird.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Juli 2022)

Vermutlich geht momentan Versorgungssicherheit vor Naturschutz.


----------



## hanzz (9. Juli 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Vermutlich geht momentan Versorgungssicherheit vor Naturschutz.


Hauptsache der Reichstag und die Großstädte blinken und leuchten nachts wie ne Kirmes.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Juli 2022)

Jupp.
Ich sehe auch jede Menge Einsparpotential.


----------



## jkc (9. Juli 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Hauptsache der Reichstag und die Großstädte blinken und leuchten nachts wie ne Kirmes.


Jo, das geht mir auch auf den Sack, dass jeder Scheiß nachts beleuchtet sein muss, alleine das Licht an sich nehme ich schon als Umweltverschmutzung wahr, komplett losgelöst von der Energieerzeugung.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (11. Juli 2022)

So, der Gashahn ist jetzt dicht. Unter dem Vorwand wegen "Wartungsarbeiten" für 14 Tage vorübergehend geschlossen, kommt jetzt aus Rußland kein Gas  mehr an. 
Kann man nicht für voll nehmen, diese Behauptung.... Es kann nicht nur von uns Bürgern verlangt werden, Gas und Strom zu sparen! Nein, die Städte und Kommunen, Firmen, Unternehmen und Betriebe müssen jeden unnötigen Verbrauch SOFORT! stoppen, gerade Nachts mit der Gebäude- und Straßenbeleuchtung, damit habt ihr völlig recht! 

Jetzt zählt jede kw/h, die eingespart werden kann! Ich war heute am Wehr in Fürth, wo ich ein bissl fotografiert habe. Dort waren grade irgendwelche Optimierungsarbeiten an der Turbine im Gange.... Trotzdem hat die kaum eine nennenswerte Leistung, wie das Wasserkraftwerk Walchensee etwa. 
An dem Wehr habe ich keine Fischtreppe gesehen, eine Treppe ja, aber eben nicht für Fische. 

Der Unterhalt solcher Anlagen kostet schon mehr, als diese eigentlich leisten. Von Minus-Geschäften will aber die Politik nichts wissen und pumpt weiterhin Fördergelder in solche Kleinanlagen, so unrentabel die auch sind! 
Solange mit denen Strom nicht im Giga- oder Megawattbereich erzeugt werden kann, sollten lieber Gezeiten- und Wellenkraftanlagen gebaut werden, wo keine Fische von verletzt oder zerstückelt werden können!


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Juli 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> So, der Gashahn ist jetzt dicht. Unter dem Vorwand wegen "Wartungsarbeiten" für 14 Tage vorübergehend geschlossen, kommt jetzt aus Rußland kein Gas  mehr an.
> Kann man nicht für voll nehmen, diese Behauptung.... Es kann nicht nur von uns Bürgern verlangt werden, Gas und Strom zu sparen! Nein, die Städte und Kommunen, Firmen, Unternehmen und Betriebe müssen jeden unnötigen Verbrauch SOFORT! stoppen, gerade Nachts mit der Gebäude- und Straßenbeleuchtung, damit habt ihr völlig recht!
> 
> Jetzt zählt jede kw/h, die eingespart werden kann! Ich war heute am Wehr in Fürth, wo ich ein bissl fotografiert habe. Dort waren grade irgendwelche Optimierungsarbeiten an der Turbine im Gange.... Trotzdem hat die kaum eine nennenswerte Leistung, wie das Wasserkraftwerk Walchensee etwa.
> ...


Hallo,

aber aber, wir haben doch die erneuerbaren Energien (Photovoltaik und Windkraft) welche ja jetzt schon mehr Strom erzeugen, als wir brauchen  - wie zumindest manchen Phantasten behaupten - also gibts zumindest bei Strom kein Problem. Wers glaubt wird selig.
Die Wartungsarbeiten an den russischen Gasleitungen sind allerdings nicht neu, das ist jedes Jahr im Sommer so. Wie es allerdings heuer danach aussieht, werden wir sehen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (13. Juli 2022)

Wir werden Ende nächster Woche erleben, was dann mit dem Gas passiert. Am besten mit dem schlimmsten rechnen oder mit weniger Druck.
Strom aus PV und Windkraft kann Gas nicht ersetzen. Schaun wa mal, welchen Plan B und C unser Wirtschaftsminister in der Schublade hat, wenn erheblich weniger oder gar kein Gas mehr kommt...


----------



## Vanner (13. Juli 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Schaun wa mal, welchen Plan B und C unser Wirtschaftsminister in der Schublade hat, wenn erheblich weniger oder gar kein Gas mehr kommt...



Keine Bange, der schreibt schon an einem neuen Märchenbuch.


----------



## fishhawk (13. Juli 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> wir haben doch die erneuerbaren Energien (Photovoltaik und Windkraft) welche ja jetzt schon mehr Strom erzeugen, als wir brauchen


Das ist tatsächlich an nicht wenigen Tagen so.

Franzosen, Österreicher etc. nehmen diese Überschüsse auch dankbar ab , z.T. sogar zu "negativen Preisen".

Dann kommt halt wieder ne Zeit, wo DE auf Stromimporte aus diesen Ländern angewiesen ist und dafür bezahlen muss.

Die Möglichkeit überschüssigen Strom solange im Netz zu speichern bis er irgendwann gebraucht wird, existiert vermutlich nur in der Fantasie einer gewissen Anna-Lena Alma Charlotte.

Die Kleinwasserkraftwerke in Fürth tragen m.W. nicht nennenswert zur Energieversorgung der Stadt bei.

Da hat der Solarberg ganz andere Dimensionen, allerdings halt nur tagsüber wenn die Sonne scheint.


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Juli 2022)

Vanner schrieb:


> Keine Bange, der schreibt schon an einem neuen Märchenbuch.



Krims Märchen?


----------



## buttweisser (17. Juli 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Krims Märchen?


Nee - Habecks Märchen.


----------



## Blueser (17. Juli 2022)

Hier kann sich jeder seine eigene Meinung bilden: https://www.smard.de/home


----------



## Debilofant (20. September 2022)

Fördergelder hin oder her, der Wahnsinn geht - zumindest in der rotgrün regierten Region Hannover - an der Leine am Döhrener Wehr bzw. an der Leineinsel im Stadtbereich Hannovers weiter:









						Region gibt grünes Licht: Planfeststellungsbeschluss für eine Turbinenanlage am Döhrener Leinewehr liegt jetzt vor.
					

Planfeststellungsbeshcluss für Wasserkraftwerk in Döhren liegt vor




					stadtreporter.de
				











						Wasserkraftwerk in Döhren: Anwohner und Verbände befürchten „viele tote Fische“
					

Die Region Hannover hat nach jahrelangem Streit den Bau eines Wasserkraftwerkes in Döhren genehmigt. Gegner fürchten massive ökologische Verschlechterungen in der Leine und drohen mit einer Klage. Sie zweifeln, dass sich der Aufwand lohnt.




					www.haz.de


----------

